# I need a new TRT provider



## inspectorrgadget (Jun 15, 2022)

Hello everyone. This is my first post on this forum. About TRT: I've been on it for about 18 months. The provider was Male Excel, which just today announced their monthly "doctor" fee was jumping from 30 bucks/month to 79.  The  combined cost of the doctor fee, testosterone injection (15 mg/day) and thyroid pills went from $1098 year to $1686 a year. 

Due to the price increase, I will be shopping around for a different provider. Anyone have advice for where else to go for TRT?


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2022)

I moved your post to it's own thread.


----------



## inspectorrgadget (Jun 15, 2022)

I'd glad this got posted here.  The new annual cost of $1686 per year is equivalent to $140.50 / month.  Whereas it used to cost 91 bucks a month.  This is an increase of 53%.  Counterpoised against an 8%  inflation rate, this is a whopping price increase merely for a doctor's endorsement. 

_"Since launching Male Excel, we have not raised the price of Medical Membership. However, due to substantial increases in operational, regulatory and supplier costs, we must increase the Medical Membership cost  <from $30> to $79 per month. This change will allow us to continue delivering the optimal level of care you deserve. It will take effect on your next billing date". _


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2022)

Still cheaper than when I was on a TRT Clinic protocol. It was $500 every 10 weeks for meds, bloodwork 1x per year was extra. So over $2,500/year.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 15, 2022)

inspectorrgadget said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post on this forum. About TRT: I've been on it for about 18 months. The provider was Male Excel, which just today announced their monthly "doctor" fee was jumping from 30 bucks/month to 79.  The  combined cost of the doctor fee, testosterone injection (15 mg/day) and thyroid pills went from $1098 year to $1686 a year.
> 
> Due to the price increase, I will be shopping around for a different provider. Anyone have advice for where else to go for TRT?


Time to go solo. Its not hard. Get your own oils, AI if you need it, and get bloodwork once in a while.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 15, 2022)

inspectorrgadget said:


> I'd glad this got posted here.  The new annual cost of $1686 per year is equivalent to $140.50 / month.  Whereas it used to cost 91 bucks a month.  This is an increase of 53%.  Counterpoised against an 8%  inflation rate, this is a whopping price increase merely for a doctor's endorsement.
> 
> _"Since launching Male Excel, we have not raised the price of Medical Membership. However, due to substantial increases in operational, regulatory and supplier costs, we must increase the Medical Membership cost  <from $30> to $79 per month. This change will allow us to continue delivering the optimal level of care you deserve. It will take effect on your next billing date". _


What was your test level before you got swimdled
I to going
To a trt clinic..

Btw for $1600 you can buy 53 bottles of test cyp from a UG lab


----------



## BayOne (Jun 15, 2022)

Bloods on your own shouldn't be more than a few hundred a year and of you buy in bulk and are on a REAL trt dose you can get your test cyp for just not much more. 

I tried a clinic which was much cheaper than what your paying but quickly learned what I could from the doc and then dropped him. Theres only so much they can do for you, and all of it you can easily do yourself.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 15, 2022)

If someone really want to get blood work all they have to do is walk into an urgent care. Tell them your not feeling well. You don’t have a general dr and You want to have bloodwork done for everything. I am pretty sure they will do it…


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 16, 2022)

Look into DefyMedical 
It's an online clinic...

It was recommended to me by one of the bros here a long ways back... Can't speak for their TRT programs but I get my bloodwork by them.

Just email em what I want they script it and I'm headed to the nearest LabCorp...


----------



## CJ (Jun 16, 2022)

Private bloodwork is easy to get, minus a small handful of States. I believe it's just NY, NJ, and RI that's difficult now.


----------



## inspectorrgadget (Jun 17, 2022)

BayOne said:


> Bloods on your own shouldn't be more than a few hundred a year and of you buy in bulk and are on a REAL trt dose you can get your test cyp for just not much more.
> 
> I tried a clinic which was much cheaper than what your paying but quickly learned what I could from the doc and then dropped him. Theres only so much they can do for you, and all of it you can easily do yourself.


I'm super new here.  Up til now, I've used an on-line doctor, and used what they sent me in the mail.  What exactly is "test cyp"?  And if that's some sort of home-brew equivalent of what I'm getting in the mail, what is the proper way to go about brewing it?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 17, 2022)

inspectorrgadget said:


> I'm super new here.  Up til now, I've used an on-line doctor, and used what they sent me in the mail.  What exactly is "test cyp"?  And if that's some sort of home-brew equivalent of what I'm getting in the mail, what is the proper way to go about brewing it?


What??? 
What is test cyp. It is testosterone cypipanate. Spell that wrong I think..
It is a form of testosterone Z
You are in trt what knobs of test are you on.?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 17, 2022)

inspectorrgadget said:


> I'm super new here.  Up til now, I've used an on-line doctor, and used what they sent me in the mail.  What exactly is "test cyp"?  And if that's some sort of home-brew equivalent of what I'm getting in the mail, what is the proper way to go about brewing it?



Damn Holly Holms lookin muthaFuka....


----------



## BayOne (Jun 17, 2022)

inspectorrgadget said:


> I'm super new here.  Up til now, I've used an on-line doctor, and used what they sent me in the mail.  What exactly is "test cyp"?  And if that's some sort of home-brew equivalent of what I'm getting in the mail, what is the proper way to go about brewing it?



If you are on TRT through a doctor then testosterone cypionate is likely what he has given you. I highly recommend looking for a new doctor if he hasn't educated you on the medication he has prescribed and informed you of the potential risks. Even though it is cheaper and very easy to do TRT on your own, it's necessary to know what you are getting into first. 

Testosterone cypionate, sold under the brand name Depo-Testosterone among others, is an androgen and anabolic steroid medication which is used mainly in the treatment of low testosterone levels in men. It is also used in hormone therapy for transgender men. - Wikipedia 

Do some reading here, there's good information. Use the search function and absorb as much info as you can. Don't think about home brewing, skip over that thought completely. 

Good luck to you


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 17, 2022)

Test Cyp- American

Test E- Europine 🤌🏾


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 17, 2022)

BayOne said:


> If you are on TRT through a doctor then testosterone cypionate is likely what he has given you. I highly recommend looking for a new doctor if he hasn't educated you on the medication he has prescribed and informed you of the potential risks. Even though it is cheaper and very easy to do TRT on your own, it's necessary to know what you are getting into first.
> 
> Testosterone cypionate, sold under the brand name Depo-Testosterone among others, is an androgen and anabolic steroid medication which is used mainly in the treatment of low testosterone levels in men. It is also used in hormone therapy for transgender men. - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Copy and pasting??


----------



## BayOne (Jun 17, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Copy and pasting??



I know, I know...

I was typing from the toilet and had to hurry up so I could wipe my ass.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 18, 2022)

BayOne said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> I was typing from the toilet and had to hurry up so I could wipe my ass.


wikipedia though?


----------



## BayOne (Jun 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> wikipedia though?



I know you text and hit the forums on the shitter. Nobody wants shit to dry on their ass. Then you gotta shower... Hot water hitting a shitty ass is a smell I don't need and isn't easy to explain to the old lady.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 18, 2022)

BayOne said:


> I know you text and hit the forums on the shitter. Nobody wants shit to dry on their ass. Then you gotta shower... Hot water hitting a shitty ass is a smell I don't need and isn't easy to explain to the old lady.


You need a bidet for your toilet forum adventures!


----------



## BayOne (Jun 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You need a bidet for your toilet forum adventures!


Not a bad idea. Maybe a go fund me? Call it 'Bidets For Bodybuilders' 

We got a real think tank thing going on in here. I knew UBB was the place for me.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 18, 2022)

BayOne said:


> I know you text and hit the forums on the shitter. Nobody wants shit to dry on their ass. Then you gotta shower... Hot water hitting a shitty ass is a smell I don't need and isn't easy to explain to the old lady.


Bidet, all problems solved. I have them on all of my toilets.


----------



## BayOne (Jun 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Bidet, all problems solved. I have them on all of my toilets.


How much did that run you?


----------



## shackleford (Jun 18, 2022)

BayOne said:


> How much did that run you?


he just runs the garden hose in through the bathroom window


----------



## BayOne (Jun 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> he just runs the garden hose in through the bathroom window


I'm a cheap bastard. That's right in my wheel house.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 19, 2022)

inspectorrgadget said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post on this forum. About TRT: I've been on it for about 18 months. The provider was Male Excel, which just today announced their monthly "doctor" fee was jumping from 30 bucks/month to 79.  The  combined cost of the doctor fee, testosterone injection (15 mg/day) and thyroid pills went from $1098 year to $1686 a year.
> 
> Due to the price increase, I will be shopping around for a different provider. Anyone have advice for where else to go for TRT?


Any place that has a monthly cost is a scam, period. You pay for your consultations, your prescriptions and your labs.

Titan Medical is good, Hormone Health and Wellness of Palm Beach is good (I've used both), and you doing it yourself is even better. Either way, dump that daily test injection nonsense. Pin twice a week and call it done. At 15mg/day you're barely even at a TRT dose, what do your levels look like?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 19, 2022)

BayOne said:


> How much did that run you?


I have one that was $100, and my other 3 are between $20-$50. They all work equally as well as one another.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jun 19, 2022)

If you are okay skirting legal issues, I strongly advise taking TRT into your own hands. That means monitoring bloods yourself and acquiring a source on your own.
That being said, first step is education.  Taking it into your own hands mean nobody else is responsible.  Sure, we'll help you with legitimate questions, but nobody will spoon feed you information. 
When you are ready, dig around, you'll find somewhere. It's a difference between $100+ per month, or a vial under $50 that lasts 10-12 weeks. 
Only down side is law and legitimacy. Some prefer to play it safe, pay a %1000 surcharge for it to be legal and pharma grade.
Think about it, come back with pointed questions.


----------



## BKK (Jun 27, 2022)

Viking Alternative is $220 every 10 weeks. Includes doctor phone visits, test c, anastrazole, and IM syringes (21g draw, 25g 1" inject luhr lock). You can import current bloodwork if it's within the last 5 months. Sounds like your protocol is established, so would just need bloods every 6 months. They have negotiated price with labcorp/compunet if you don't want to/can't send through insurance at about $100 for full panel. Where they rape you is if you opt to include gonadorelin or hCG (which they are currently substituting kisspeptin). Would source hCG elsewhere ($150 for 5000 iu when available).


----------



## testnoob (Jun 29, 2022)

I keep seeing people say its way cheaper and easier to do trt on your own. Excuse my ignorance but how would someone go about doing it on their own?


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## testnoob (Jun 29, 2022)

So I'm guessing its one of those things that people tell you its so easy to do it yourself but if you don't know how or how to go about it your screwed. Good to know


----------



## testnoob (Jun 29, 2022)

By no means am I trying to get sources on here, I'm just asking how its easy and cheaper if you don't know someone locally that makes it or you don't know where or how to purchase raws


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 29, 2022)

Sorry.  I was just confused over a senior member asking, but it's more likely that I actually just don't know what the rankings really mean.

It's really nothing more than duplicating (through the use of non-pharma sources) what a *competent* TRT doctor would prescribe you, along with ordering and interpreting your own labs.  I emphasize "competent" because I went through seven actual physicians about ten years ago before giving up and learning it on my own.  Over time, I figured out what worked for my body, which really isn't too much different than what you'd find in so many of the self-TRT guides you'll find.  For example, a daily dose of 25mg of Test Prop for me keeps my Total Test in the 800's, a level where I feel good.. but not so good that my HPTA starts paying the price along with cholesterol.

For labs, aside from any of the testing centers that have cropped up in strip malls everywhere, two of the most popular ones are labsmd.com and privatemdlabs.com.  They are related companies; it's just labsmd.com orders through Quest, and privatemdlabs.com orders through LabCorp.  I hate LabCorp, but you will only ever find discount codes through PMD.  I've never been able to find a code for LMD.  And unlike most physicians, you can pair your lab results to how you actually *feel* as you undertake the painfully slow process of finding out what works best for *you*.  So many just look at numbers and reference ranges.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 29, 2022)

testnoob said:


> So I'm guessing its one of those things that people tell you its so easy to do it yourself but if you don't know how or how to go about it your screwed. Good to know


Wow! You put a ton of effort into your research before getting cunty


----------



## testnoob (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm a senior member because I asked a lot of questions when I was starting trt but I still don't know anything about ugl. I'm an introvert that works out at home and don't socialize with many people. I've always been interested in making my own but find it hard to find places to purchase raws from. Once again not asking for sources, but would love to know the best way to find a good place to get raws and the best way to go about buying them under the radar


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 29, 2022)

It just takes time to find a good source, and the landscape is changing all of the time.  Some sources get caught, others retire or just vanish, and those are the good ones.  There are plenty of bad ones.  I can tell you ones to not use.  PSL, Sciroxx, Naps.  Anything with the letter "z" in the name.. like Uncle Z.  Anyone who calls themselves Karl and emails you from a Gmail account.  Don't give boards like Evolutionary or eRoids any of your time.  While there may be *some* good information in those places (I'm being very generous), it's going to require you to wade neck-deep through oceans of shill-shit.  The process was slow for me.  I spent more time just reading and learning in general (I started on Dat's board) and over time came to recognize people who knew AAS.  Over time, we got to know each other and referrals came.  As far as TRT guides, there are so many available.  There are probably even stickies here on it.  The board where Dr. Crisler used to frequent (Excel Male I think?) was a good resource for me at the time I was beginning.  Just have to read and keep reading.  You'll start to stumble across breadcrumbs and be able to make a more informed decision.


----------



## eazy (Jun 29, 2022)

I have had a great experience with Matrix Hormones.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

testnoob said:


> I'm a senior member because I asked a lot of questions when I was starting trt but I still don't know anything about ugl. I'm an introvert that works out at home and don't socialize with many people. I've always been interested in making my own but find it hard to find places to purchase raws from. Once again not asking for sources, but would love to know the best way to find a good place to get raws and the best way to go about buying them under the radar


If you're just doing trt then forget about homebrewing. 

Remember this stuff is going to go into your body and sterility is paramount, and you aren't going to be as sterile or produce the same quality as a good ugl. 

Between hardware costs, raw costs, ect it'll end up taking you forever to actually get a return on that investment while taking astronomically higher risk legally speaking (if you get caught with raws and a brewing setup they can easily charge with distribution vs simple possession) 

It's cheaper, safer from a sterility standpoint, and safer from a legal standpoint to simply buy finished products from a quality UGL. 10ml of 250mg/ml test cyp typically only costs between 40-50$ from most decent labs. 

Research some sources, search here and other forums for reviews and reports from actual people (janoshik testing results from actual people is the absolute top thing to look for) if you can't find reviews on a source, you are allowed to ask here if anyone has used them before. 

You can start by looking in the "promote your products here" subforum here. That's where sources are allowed to advertise. Look for a source that has a thread with a lot of replies, has been around for a while, and that you see members actually using or submitting bloodwork or lab tests for. There are some there that may check these boxes. However be advised, none of these sources are promoted, accepted, or endorsed by this forum, it's a completely open forum for promotion and there are scammers and trash labs mixed in with decent ones. 

Do your research, if you find a source with a good long thread, read the entire thread, every page, before making a decision. 

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## testnoob (Jun 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> If you're just doing trt then forget about homebrewing.
> 
> Remember this stuff is going to go into your body and sterility is paramount, and you aren't going to be as sterile or produce the same quality as a good ugl.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the help


----------

